# Installation von rpm



## psychopea (29. März 2004)

Ich bin blutiger Anfänger bei Linux und hab so gut wie keine Ahnung.
Bis jetzt hatte ich nur Programme installiert, die auf den (easyLinux) SuSE 9.0 CDs dabei waren, aber jetzt wollt ich mal n anderes Prog. installieren. Das  ja wie ich gelesen hab am einfachsten mit Hilfe der rpm-Dateien, aber wohl nicht bei einem wIndowsgewöhnten Typen wie mir.
Klicke ich die rpm an, erscheint sie ja in einem neuen Browser mit dem verführerischen und vielversprechenden Button "Installiere Paket mit YaST". Darauf gedrückt und das Rootpasswort eingetippt kommt die Info, das die Paketinformationen eingelesen werden und YaST2 öffnet sich. Schön und gut denk ich, aber da is nix! Die rechten Fenster sind leer und mit der Suchfunktion findet der auch nix!
(Falls das wichtig ist; in dem "als Root ausführen" steht der Befehl: /opt/kde3/share/apps/krpmview/setup_temp_source'/home/Psychopea/Desktop/dist/user.rpm')

also denk ich mir, "nehm ich doch den altmodischen Weg ala: rpm -ih /home/Psychopea/Desktop/dist/user.rpm"
Darauf antwortet mir das System:
Fehler: open of tmp_dir: failed: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
Fehler: read failed: Ist ein Verzeichnis (21)
/tmp: not an rpm package (or package manifest): Ist ein Verzeichnis

Wahrscheinlich is es ja was ganz simples, aber irgendjemand muss mir das erklären, sonst pack ich das nie!

Ich bedanke mich im Vorraus für jegliche Hilfe!


----------



## meilon (29. März 2004)

Es könnte sein, dass die Datei kaputt ist. Ich installe rpm's immer in der Konsole.

Root-Konsole öffnen
cd /das/verzeichnis/wo's/drin/ist
rpm -U <rpm-Name>.rpm

mfg
Klink


----------



## psychopea (29. März 2004)

Danke für den Tipp,  aber auch nicht !
Die Konsole sagt, dass es kein Verzeichnis wäre. (nicht nur bei der rpm)
Ja ja, wie ich in Jahren mit Microsoft doch verdummt bin !
Trotzdem Dank !


----------

